# Vid of my new laws



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

ok i got a little video of my new laws in action. im waiting on my new springs and i have to get the little squeel and slip out the belt before i do anything big. and i know its not a big hole or all that deep or anything, but i had to hit it wide open with the mudlites and couldnt ever make it through the first way only the second. i will have more videos when i go on a ride. and this is my brother in law on it. i went through it before him.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

private video??
can you make it public please?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

sorry try it now


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks cold. I wouldn't want to have to step off.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

its bout 40 or so.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha the laws make it to easy sometimes. :rockn:

So i take it your happy with them.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

o yeah. I cant wait to get the clutch right and do something with it


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

laws do the work


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome, glad you're happy with them. I told you that you wouldnt miss your mudlites:rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

how are they on the trail? Ruff?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

they really arent that bad. i heard all sorts of horror stories bout them when i was looking in to getting them a while ago. but i think they ride just as good as the mudlites did. i was really suprised how they were at top speed. i was running 55 and it had just a slight wobble but nothing that would really matter. id ride like that all day.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

just a little FYI.......next time in a hole you may wanna give the gas a quik pop to get the tires turning.....being easy on the gas will burn your belt up!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i know. my belt was slipping though. the harder i hit it the more it sounded like the motor was gonna fall out. lol. i was waiting for the new springs and had to fix the deflection. i got it straight now. nex time i will let her eat. was hoping to this weekend but my mechanical seal in the water pump was leaking so i still cant ride it.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Outlaws and Silverbacks will definitely let you know if your deflection is just a little off! Did you get the belt tighter and try the new springs yet?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i got it tighter and got the springs in. i just rode it out the shop and back in. then i was changing the starter gear and now the mechanical seal was bad in the water pump so im waiting on that. i was ready to try it out over the weekend. it sucked.


----------

